# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr. Arocha -Before and After FUT 2023  Diffused Thinning

## HTinTexas

This patient came into Arocha Hair Restoration with diffused thinning throughout his hair. Dr. Arocha performed a FUT procedure of 2023. His After results are one year post surgery.

----------


## HTinTexas



----------

